

Fighting 'shaped human hand' - interconnector
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-20790294

======
ColinWright
Same story: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4947113>

Disputed: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4947241>

